
Machine learning – Is the emperor wearing clothes? - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/machine-learning-is-the-emperor-wearing-clothes-59933d12a3cc
======
mindcrime
This strikes me as a fairly low-value article. I mean, you can take basically
any subject, over-simplify it to ludicrous levels, and make it seem silly.

 _" Aerospace engineering - is the emperor wearing clothes?" \--> Well, it's
just mixing a combustible substance (no need for fancy terms like
"propellant") and something with a lot of oxygen in it (why did they need to
invent the term "oxidizer", lol) and burning it really hot and fast to produce
"thrust" so we can push a metal tube into the sky. It's not magic, or anything
terribly special._

Sadly this article seems to be trying very hard to be dismissive, but yet
thoroughly fails to dismiss anything. It also doesn't manage to explain
anything to anybody in a way that's helpful. It kinda leaves you wondering
"what was the point of that?"

